# Fappy the anti-masturbation dolphin!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/fappythedolphin

:surprise:

So they picked a creature well-known for masturbation, named him FAPPY, and proceeded to make him their mascot? WTF?

Is this supposed to be a joke?

Also... goggling... turns out he got arrested for masturbating in public! lol
http://superofficialnews.com/fappy-the-anti-masturbation-dolphin-arrested-for-public-masturbation/


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

A quick read of the page shows it to be full of some pretty caustic satire. 

I think I like it. I'm a Fappy camper!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh I was watching youtube on dolphin intelligence, and this came up WTF lol

It's hilarious!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The facebook page looks like it's all a big joke.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Pretty good one at that lol


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

_ In an ironic twist of a fate, a mascot for a federally funded 31-city nationwide school tour focusing on educating both children and parents about the dangerous consequences of masturbation was arrested yesterday in Portland, Oregon for masturbating in public._

I call BS on that article. No way you'd get arrested for that in Portland. They'd probably make you mayor.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why on earth would the federal government fund an anti-masturbation school tour????

WTH


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:rofl:

Well it's all satire I guess, or is it? Either way it's a good laugh lol


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> _ In an ironic twist of a fate, a mascot for a federally funded 31-city nationwide school tour focusing on educating both children and parents about the dangerous consequences of masturbation was arrested yesterday in Portland, Oregon for masturbating in public._
> 
> I call BS on that article. No way you'd get arrested for that in Portland. They'd probably make you mayor.


Our former mayor.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

So they have this goal to attack religion, and they choose masturbation as their platform? That will hold people's attention for a 2 minutes.


----------

